# My little Laban. :D



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay, he's not that small. 

*Vanaheims Laban*
Born: 01.08.12 | Weight: 53g




























Isn't he a beauty?


----------



## spectrally (Oct 10, 2012)

He is so pretty!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

lovely


----------

